# New open pontil soda or beer



## blade (Oct 2, 2013)

Got this today, my new second favorite bottle.
 Chris


----------



## blade (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## blade (Oct 2, 2013)

Lets try that again.


----------



## blade (Oct 2, 2013)

I give up [8D]


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2013)

Killer, if it was embossed it would be as good as it gets, great find....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 2, 2013)

interesting shape. how tall is it and what is the diameter at the bottom?

 a photo in natural light would be great if you could do it.

 thanks for sharing with us. love those single taper tops....

 jim


----------



## dw3000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Very cool shape.


----------



## FitSandTic (Oct 3, 2013)

That is a killer find! Looks like a Baltimore piece, embossed or not it is rare and hard to find. Have you ever seen another in any other colors?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2013)

it looks like a whole bottle cut in half  lol


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2013)

Hot damn, that's a killer if there ever was one!  Looks like the Ira Harvey teepee that American Bottle Auctions sold a few months back.


----------



## lil digger (Oct 3, 2013)

That things is friken awesome[]


----------



## fer_de_lance (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## kor (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats a very attractive bottle.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 3, 2013)

Great bottle, did you dig it?


----------



## blade (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't dig this bottle, but a friend did.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> I didn't dig this bottle, but a friend did.


 
 You're blessed that he let you have it (or buy it).  That thing smokes.


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 3, 2013)

Super shape.  Yeah, a picture in natural light will help. Really nice unusual bottle.

 Scott


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 3, 2013)

That is a really cool bottle I'd love to see it in person...

 Chris


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice pontil. Love the color and shape.

 PD


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> Got this today, my new second favorite bottle.
> Chris


 
 By the way, what's your no. 1 favorite bottle?


----------



## FitSandTic (Oct 4, 2013)

I to would like to see your favorite bottle because your second favorite is a killer!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2013)

"Hey lady, where's the other half of your bottle."
 Some of you may be old enough to know what I mean.[]


----------



## blade (Oct 4, 2013)

My favorite would be this one.


----------



## blade (Oct 4, 2013)

Natural light photo.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> My favorite would be this one.


 I can see why you're torn, if the new one came up for sale in a good bottle auction I think it would do rather well, I imagine that form in that color night well be the only example known. The fact that it's in that kind of condition not embossed is very intriguing...


----------



## blade (Oct 7, 2013)

I definitely think it's a unembossed Harvey teepee. Has anyone ever seen a green one before ?
 Chris


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/j-harvey-co-providence-green-i-p-teepee

 this one says it is ..but your actual mileage may vary, as they say in the car trade ...


----------



## sandchip (Oct 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/j-harvey-co-providence-green-i-p-teepee
> 
> this one says it is ..but your actual mileage may vary, as they say in the car trade ...


 
 I wouldn't consider that a teepee, but just a regular soda shape.  I think that's just a later Harvey mold, probably because of negative customer feedback from those that were left thirsty.  Those teepees don't look like they held very much.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2013)

ya that guy needs a disclaimer on his auction.

 Chris' bottle is all neck and shoulders , very little volume. Like a champagne sampler..


----------



## lil digger (Oct 7, 2013)

wow ive been on this post about 15 times...and everytime i still wow at this bottle ! awesome.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> wow ive been on this post about 15 times...and everytime i still wow at this bottle ! awesome.


 
 LOL, amen to that!


----------



## xxxporterandales (Nov 20, 2013)

Chris, I have to ask - is this for sale now or in the future? Thanks


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: New open pontil soda or beer*

wow!


----------



## blade (Nov 23, 2013)

Richard, I plan to hold onto it for awhile.Chris


----------



## xxxporterandales (Nov 24, 2013)

Chris, Thanks for the reply about holding onto it for a while. I understand that and no explanation is necessary. It is an incredible piece of glass. A lot of collectors don't want the unembossed glass, it's still beautiful, and then it's more about color and form than ever.Like your first choice also. Those bottles with the "Pittsburgh funnel top" in colors other than aqua ( and it's shades ) are extremely rare and desirable.   Richard


----------

